# School me on stoppers



## The100road (Jun 8, 2017)

ive never made a bottle stopper before and would like some advice before I dive in and make a few presents. 

I understand there are two common sizes of threads? Which do I want? 

What stopper do you recommend? Rather not go cheap but get some quality ones. I'm not sure where to order the good stuff. 

What mandrel do you recommend and why?

Thanks!


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 8, 2017)

I bought a bunch of them from Penn State Industries, have had more than one or two that I've had trouble with the threads on them. Need to chase the threads on the stopper with a good set of dies before assembly. Why I don't know, because I'm using threaded inserts from PSI as well. I believe @Tony had a line on some better ones.

Simplest and easiest way to turn them... https://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=Bottle+stopper+chuck

Make sure it's the right threads for your lathe, you may need an adapter to go with it... https://www.pennstateind.com/store/spindle-adapters.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jun 9, 2017)

I initially purchased my stopper mandrel and tap from woodturningz but then found woodchux, they have some good stoppers at good prices.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2017)

Stan, I started out with a starter kit from Peachtree, didn't like it at all. The fit was horrible on them, like Rocky said, had a lot of problems with the holes seeming like they were stripped out, but it was actually just a bad fit. I then got a mandrel and stoppers from Ruth Niles, much better. They cost a little more, but I would rather pay the money for things made here and of good quality. There is a tutorial for turning them and a gallery full of them for design ideas. Ron Brown's Best has some free patterns you can print out if you need design ideas. If you have any questions please feel free to reach out to me. I'm not an expert by any means, but I'll help if I can. Tony 

http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/
http://ronbrownsbest.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=11

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for all the help! I was originally leaning towards the one you mentioned Rocky, I like that the mandrel threads right onto the headstock. 

But I do like the quality of the Ruth Niles one Tony. I wasn't sure about the whole drawbar set up but I think I might give it a shot.


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2017)

To be honest Stan, I've never done it with the drawbar. I bought the mandrel, drill bits and some stoppers at SWAT, didn't get the draw bar. I've never had it come out out the headstock..... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you @Woodworking Vet ive never been to that site before!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I initially purchased my stopper mandrel and tap from woodturningz.com but then found woodturningchux.com, they have some good stoppers at good prices.



David, when I go to www.woodturningchux.com there's not a site. Is there a misspelling maybe? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 9, 2017)

Just an FYI if you want to do some stoppers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2017)

The best part of the Ruth Niles system for me is you don't have to tap the blank. You drill a hole and the mandrel is self -tapping. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2017)

Just my 2 cents. 

I always tap the wood before hand then run thin CA in it to harden/seal the wood even if stabilized. I have a self tapping mandrel and hate it... Different strokes for different folks I guess! 

I just use a cheap woodcraft mandrel in the 2 sizes and haven't really had any issues. 

Also if you're suppose to use a draw bar you better use a drawbar guys! Without tailstock support you're asking to get hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> I always tap the wood before hand then run thin CA in it to harden/seal the wood even if stabilized. I have a self tapping mandrel and hate it... Different strokes for different folks I guess!
> 
> ...



I agree Cody in the drawbar. When i do mine, I use the tail stock for 95% if the turn. The very end is the only time it is not on. I should've said that, don't want anybody getting hurt. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 9, 2017)

I agree with Cody - use the drawbar! It's a safety thing. And, the one time I was stupid enough to not use the drawbar (had to remount something to get a couple more passes of sanding in), the whole thing came out, about hit me, and what I was working on was ruined.

I use the Ruth Niles mandrel and like it. Though I intend to start tapping with a regular tap instead of the self-tapping mandrel sometime. 3/8"-16tpi is the most common thread size on stoppers, so I'd just stick with that.

I have used Ruth's stopper hardware, but when I'm ending up giving away most of my stoppers, it's too expensive. And I don't want a plated stopper - I've seen plenty of people say they have pitting problems with them.

I use stopper hardware from EZPots. If you look through what they offer, they have some plated ones, but look past those and to the solid stainless steel ones. Under $4/stopper for solid stainless steel. Quality is just as good as Ruth's. In fact, EZpots are even more polished than Ruth's. I need to order me some more sometime this summer - I'm about out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 9, 2017)

Ezpots has $14 shipping under $200!

@Sprung you want to order $175 in stoppers and I'll get $25?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 9, 2017)

I get all mine strictly from Ruth Niles ...... IMHO hers are the best quality and she has superb support

as with gman, I also tap, CA the threads and retap ......... have had several strip out in the beginning ....... since CA'ing the threads have never had any strip out ........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 9, 2017)

I forgot to mention that, like Cody and Jerry, I CA the threads after tapping. No strip out problems either.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 9, 2017)

The100road said:


> Ezpots has $14 shipping under $200!
> 
> @Sprung you want to order $175 in stoppers and I'll get $25?



Yeah, that $14 shipping under $200 is killer. I've thought about getting a small group buy going here for them to get enough to get free shipping, but the savings is kinda negated when everyone would be spending $7 for me to ship them their items in a SFRB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 9, 2017)

$14 is medium flat rate cost, not out of line honestly unless you're just ordering one or two.


----------



## The100road (Jun 9, 2017)

I'd be ordering 10 at the most. Would think a SFRB would work. But then there is the handling cost probably bringing it to $14.

$14 just seems like a lot when my items purchased is only $35 and being such a small and light item.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2017)

I have the stuff to make stoppers, mandrel, a threading tap, bit, a few stopper kits, should get you rolling, interested in a trade? if so I will dig them out. I'm done with the stopper phase of my life lol....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I have the stuff to make stoppers, mandrel, a threading tap, bit, a few stopper kits, should get you rolling, interested in a trade? if so I will dig them out. I'm done with the stopper phase of my life lol....



Barry, if Stan is not interested I am. Tony


----------



## The100road (Jun 9, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I have the stuff to make stoppers, mandrel, a threading tap, bit, a few stopper kits, should get you rolling, interested in a trade? if so I will dig them out. I'm done with the stopper phase of my life lol....



Sounds good! Do you know which type or brand of kits and mandrel they are? What are you looking for in return?


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2017)

All the stuff i have is from PSI. I will round it up and get a pic. Maybe a chunk of your nice maple for trade. I have pen stuff too if you need that.....


----------



## The100road (Jun 9, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> All the stuff i have is from PSI. I will round it up and get a pic. Maybe a chunk of your nice maple for trade. I have pen stuff too if you need that.....



I also have not started any pens. But my wife wants to give them away as presents at Christmas to coworkers. So I would definitely like to see the pen stuff as well. Thank you! 

I'll try to get a couple more maple blocks cut up this weekend.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jun 9, 2017)

Tony said:


> David, when I go to www.woodturningchux.com there's not a site. Is there a misspelling maybe? Tony



Here is the correct url  http://woodchuxwoodturning.webs.com/

He sells individual stoppers as well as ten packs. I've always gotten the ten packs and have never had an issue with any of them threading into the blank. If my blank is a hard wood I just drill and tap, if its a softer wood I drizzle a little thin ca glue like others have mentioned. Have fun and be sure to post some photos of your stoppers.


----------



## The100road (Jul 16, 2017)

Some completed stoppers for coworkers. Thanks @barry richardson

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2017)

Those are Cool! The middle one, top row is awesome!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## The100road (Jul 16, 2017)

A coworkers family owns a winery and would like to try to sell some of my bottle stoppers. 

I started the stopper display turn table today. I still have a lot of sanding to do but couldn't wait to put some oil on it to see what it looked like. 

Will drill holes around the top and bottom circles to place stoppers in.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## The100road (Jul 16, 2017)

Tony said:


> Those are Cool! The middle one, top row is awesome!!!! Tony



Thanks! My wife likes that one too. It's the last one I made. So I must be getting better. Haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice work, Stan!

If you've got an indexing function on your lathe, you can pencil in a circle while the lathe is running then index lines to make the holes evenly spaced.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2017)

The100road said:


> Some completed stoppers for coworkers. Thanks @barry richardson
> 
> View attachment 131203


Very nice man! You didn't waste any time, good luck on your sales....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 16, 2017)

Good looking batch of stoppers all the way around Stan. Very nicely turned!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 16, 2017)

Very nice, Stan! I especially like that you incorporated the natural edge. I try to do that too when the piece I'm turning has natural edge and allows it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 16, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Nice work, Stan!
> 
> If you've got an indexing function on your lathe, you can pencil in a circle while the lathe is running then index lines to make the holes evenly spaced.



Seeing as though I don't know what that is im pretty sure I don't. Haha. It's a pretty basic midi lathe. 

My plan was to draw the circle while running on the lathe and then figure out even spacing and mark holes with a spacer. Probably won't be perfect but that's okay.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 16, 2017)

If your lathe has a lock pin on the spindle used to unscrew and remove chucks, it may have more than one hole drilled Stan. Typically you will find them on 10, 15, or 30 degrees. Some lathes use these with an Indexed Lock also.


----------



## The100road (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmmm....... just watched a YouTube video and that would be very helpful. I'll have to check tomorrow but still don't think I do. 

My spindle locks by pulling up on the black knob at the top and turning it 90 degrees.


----------

